# How long do milk spots last?



## Ethan's mum

My baby is 2 weeks old and has had them for a week now, all over his face. Do you know how long they last for, and if there's anything I should do to help them? I don't think they cause him any bother but you can't tell when they're so young! :shrug:


----------



## bloodbinds

Bella's went around week 3 or 4 i think. I was told to leave them alone completely as messing with them can only make it worse


----------



## bana

My lo is 3 months and still has 1 left, he originally had 7 on hos face. Theyve only just started to disappear. x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Morgan had a few for over 2 months! I think they are so adorable, that and the smell if newborns make me broody :argh:


----------



## jodi_19

My baby girl is just now free of them and is almost 4 months!


----------



## lorna84

Emilie only had them on her nose there now gone :D


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had them from birth till about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## shinona

A couple of weeks, I think. 

Are you bf-ing? If so, a dab of breastmilk on them can help to clear them up a little more quickly.


----------



## cleckner04

Emma's only lasted a few weeks. I did the thing with the breastmilk and they cleared pretty fast. :thumbup:


----------



## tasha41

I think they were all gone by 8 weeks :)


----------

